
Using Type-Level Programming in Rust to Make Safer Hardware Abstractions - pittma
https://blog.auxon.io/2019/10/25/type-level-registers/
======
pittma
It would appear that I accidentally a link or two.

[https://github.com/auxoncorp/bounded-
registers](https://github.com/auxoncorp/bounded-registers)

[https://github.com/auxoncorp/tnfilt](https://github.com/auxoncorp/tnfilt)

